
Ask HN: What’s the consensus on Paywalls? - ryeguy_24
Now that New York Times limits free reads to 10 a month, I find myself avoiding their articles. What is your view on paywalls? Good practice? Will it last?
======
ziddoap
I don't have anything particular against them, really. I understand the need
for companies to make money, and I respect that they are trying to do so in a
way that doesn't involve advertisements.

That said, even the ones with paywalls still seem to have many ads and even
more trackers. When I come against a paywall, I try to see the article on
outline.com or the wayback machine or whatever. If I cant, I skip it.

------
buffaloo
Cmd-W

